# how rare is it?



## Bytown digger (Jan 30, 2020)

hi new here and thought i would start off with my strangest finds,from what little i was able to find is made around  1920s.any and all info is greatly appreciated ty.the size is 11 inch long .


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 30, 2020)

Hey nice to see someone else from Ottawa on here, welcome to the forum!  Can't say I've seen one of those dug before.  Not to be gross but I'm pretty sure that's a urinal bottle, likely for hospital use.  1920s definitely seems right if you found it in Ottawa, seems like everything that there is to find in Ottawa is from the 20s or 30s.


----------



## Bohdan (Jan 31, 2020)

I agree - I've seen similar in milk glass. Nice.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Feb 1, 2020)

It's a very unique bottle, but I don't even want to try and think about what it might  have been used for...


----------



## Bytown digger (Feb 1, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Hey nice to see someone else from Ottawa on here, welcome to the forum!  Can't say I've seen one of those dug before.  Not to be gross but I'm pretty sure that's a urinal bottle, likely for hospital use.  1920s definitely seems right if you found it in Ottawa, seems like everything that there is to find in Ottawa is from the 20s or 30s.


hi i have 2 sites i dig in the city 1 is 20s an up an other is 1890 possibly earlier.check out some of my finds on facebook


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 1, 2020)

Ick. Cool find, but my germaphobia is kicking in!


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 1, 2020)

It reminds me a screwtop inkwel but 1950s. The marvelous thing in our hobby is to find always something unknown.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 2, 2020)

No mention of size, but bed urinal or ink are reasonable guesses.  The mouth finish make me lean toward the former.  Depends on how big or small it is.


----------



## Brewster113 (Feb 2, 2020)

Did you dig this!


----------



## sandchip (Feb 2, 2020)

Nursing bottle is another, albeit unlikely, possibility.  Once again though, Bytown, we need some idea of the size, please.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 2, 2020)

sandchip said:


> No mention of size, but bed urinal or ink are reasonable guesses.  The mouth finish make me lean toward the former.  Depends on how big or small it is.


I  agree  comp.letely with you.
This is an 1950s inkwel. Mouth 1 inch, body diameter 2.5 ", 3.5" long


----------



## Bytown digger (Feb 3, 2020)

Bytown digger said:


> hi new here and thought i would start off with my strangest finds,from what little i was able to find is made around  1920s.any and all info is greatly appreciated ty.


yes it is definitely a men's urinal,its the date and possibly maker/glass company that cant find any info


----------



## Bytown digger (Feb 3, 2020)

Brewster113 said:


> Did you dig this!


 yes was dug and still needs a good cleaning on inside


----------



## Bytown digger (Feb 14, 2020)

found this post.
*Cobalt Beauty, UK circa 1920's*




Very Rare Cobalt Blue Male Urinal, My Favorite!
As much as I love to talk about my urinals, this is one where I just shut up!  The exquisite and rich blue hue of this urinal is so spectacular.  It is 11" long, has an opening of 1 7/8" and is flawless.  It is mold formed as you can see the seam that helps defines its graceful form and no embellishments to distract from its simple beauty.  It has no identifying marks to give us clues as to its origin. This urinal is the number one favorite in my collection and comes to us from the UK.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 14, 2020)

Now, that's enthusiasm.  They need "Blue Thang" to go with it if they're that crazy about a urinal.  Courtesy Heckler Auctions, https://www.hecklerauction.com/auctions/180/


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 14, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Now, that's enthusiasm.  They need "Blue Thang" to go with it if they're that crazy about a urinal.  Courtesy Heckler Auctions, https://www.hecklerauction.com/auctions/180/
> 
> View attachment 202397





I can't help but laugh, that thing LOOKS very bad, lol!


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 15, 2020)

Oops! What on Earth....


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 15, 2020)

Travel urinal they sell still today in plastic.


----------

